# Genogen or Racetropin HGH Newbie



## Veebudagh (Sep 19, 2018)

Hey guys I'm 36 , 230 lbs 6'2
Ive been training for 15 years. I did few simple test cycles back in the days in my 20s but nothing hardcore.
Ive been away from the gym for the past three years or so now I'm  planning to get back and run 2 back to back test cycles with 2 ius of  hgh per day for six months to enhance fat loss while putting up some  mass. Test cycles will be 8 weeks long with two weeks rest in between (  Ill update you later on the types of tests I'm gonna run and the pct  material ) my main question is about the hgh ! I came across this brand  (Genogen) it says RX use only on the box and manufactured in CA ! I know  its not a legit brand cause I couldn't find any solid reviews or  feedback on the net about it plus its really cheap compared to the legit  brands also there is racetropin available. Its $600 per box which contains 150 ius. Is it even worth to  pay that much for it ? Is it safe to use? Is it genuine or fake? Id  really appreciate any feedback or guidance from you guys. Thank you in  advance. ​


----------



## Jin (Sep 19, 2018)

Welcome,

I suggest you do not take anything until you’ve been back in the gym for 6-12 months. 

In that time you also read and research so that, when you do cycle, you can run aas smartly. 

The plan you outlined for your two cycles is flawed. 

Why the 2 week break? Just run a 16 week cycle when the time comes. 

I gave you my opinion on your hgh in the chat box.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 19, 2018)

No way I would throw HGH in yet.  I would get some time back in the gym before even AAS.  Once you have been in the gym like Jin said, assess your progress and see if your ready for AAS.  If so, cycle test e for 16 weeks.  Make sure diet is in check as well.  HGH is expensive.  I would wait it out.


----------



## Veebudagh (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you for your feedback. I’ll definitely start the cycles after few months.
 Any thoughts about the hgh brand? Thats my main concern.?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2018)

Veebudagh said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I’ll definitely start the cycles after few months.
> Any thoughts about the hgh brand? Thats my main concern.?



Something definitely sketchy about the brand. Site refers to itself as a "private label." Wtf does that even mean. As opposed to a public label? I wouldn't buy it. Definitely not for that price. You can get Chinese generic for anywhere from 130 to 250ish for 100iu. 600 is below what you usually see for real pharm gh like seros. Just a couple red flags.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (Sep 19, 2018)

like the guys said, Don't take 2 weeks off and i think you should get back in the gym for 6 months at least before doing a cycle.

Unless if your are on trt, do a full cycle followed by PCT and time on +pct = Time off.

Good luck


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 19, 2018)

I think you got ripped off. Seros cost $600. Those aren't seros.


----------



## HDH (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm just going to stick with the HGH question.

We will first talk like the HGH is legit. 2iu a day is a replacement dose (1.5 - 2iu) so you really shouldn't expect a whole lot out of it. As far as fat loss, you will get more out of a proper diet. Save you money if you are expecting loss while gaining.

It looks like it's manufactured here in the US, CA. First red flag especially if no one has heard of it. Honestly, if you don't know people running it or see independent testing done on it, IGF, serums or HPLC, don't buy it.

HPLC on a sellers website doesn't always hold true. HGH is a tough buy, way too much junk and underdosed BS.


----------



## Veebudagh (Sep 20, 2018)

Guys any suggestions about a better brand? And whats the average price per IU ?


----------



## Jin (Sep 20, 2018)

Veebudagh said:


> Guys any suggestions about a better brand? And whats the average price per IU ?



AAS>HGH

much cheaper and way more effective in changing body composition. I ran off label HGH for over eight months. The sleep was good but the results are no where near what test alone can do for you. 

Save your money imo unless you are up in years and have a deficiency.


----------



## HDH (Sep 20, 2018)

Veebudagh said:


> Guys any suggestions about a better brand? And whats the average price per IU ?



Here are some brands right now, good can change to bad before you know it. On this list, the top 3 are the top 3 and stay consistent, the others I don't know about consistency but they score well now. I use the top 3 and get great results.

TheGreytops

Mediatrope Blacktops (150iu)

Mediatrope Mauves (120iu same as blacks, lower cost, lower iu)

Kirotropins

Acetropins

Supertropins

Racetropins

The cost will depend on the seller or if you you purchase domestic or international. Domestic to international is around $40 difference per kit. Domestic can run around $200 and go upwards of $300.

Now the hard part is putting in the time to find a good source.

I gotta be honest man, it has been a long time since I have seen so many good kits going around. It seems some in China are realizing we here in the states have become testing madmen. It would now be to a source's benefit to put a good product out as the demand for good GH keeps rising.

But like anything else, here today, gone tomorrow.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 20, 2018)

Veebudagh said:


> Guys any suggestions about a better brand? And whats the average price per IU ?




US pharma grade - Sero's

They are expensive tho, very


----------



## Javi (Oct 31, 2018)

Veebudagh said:


> Hey guys I'm 36 , 230 lbs 6'2
> Ive been training for 15 years. I did few simple test cycles back in the days in my 20s but nothing hardcore.
> Ive been away from the gym for the past three years or so now I'm  planning to get back and run 2 back to back test cycles with 2 ius of  hgh per day for six months to enhance fat loss while putting up some  mass. Test cycles will be 8 weeks long with two weeks rest in between (  Ill update you later on the types of tests I'm gonna run and the pct  material ) my main question is about the hgh ! I came across this brand  (Genogen) it says RX use only on the box and manufactured in CA ! I know  its not a legit brand cause I couldn't find any solid reviews or  feedback on the net about it plus its really cheap compared to the legit  brands. Its $600 per box which contains 150 ius. Is it even worth to  pay that much for it ? Is it safe to use? Is it genuine or fake? Id  really appreciate any feedback or guidance from you guys. Thank you in  advance. ​
> View attachment 6402


Don’t do it, I got the same product from a “friend” and so far I’m at almost 6ius and I don’t feel shit. There is in another site where they say that brand is fake as ****!!


----------



## Coldblooded (Nov 24, 2018)

HDH said:


> Here are some brands right now, good can change to bad before you know it. On this list, the top 3 are the top 3 and stay consistent, the others I don't know about consistency but they score well now. I use the top 3 and get great results.
> 
> TheGreytops
> 
> ...



I had lilly humatrope and it seems to be working well. Also heard good things on Geno.


----------



## BlueLabel (Jan 28, 2020)

HDH said:


> Here are some brands right now, good can change to bad before you know it. On this list, the top 3 are the top 3 and stay consistent, the others I don't know about consistency but they score well now. I use the top 3 and get great results.
> 
> TheGreytops
> 
> ...




Some good inf, but over the2 years, which has changed on the list in your opinion... Who is terrible who is steady etc. 130-200 for  a kit [is what I'm working with currently]  

Thank you and apologies for bumping an old thread.!


----------



## Trump (Jan 28, 2020)

I have used kirotropin only just over a year ago i finished a 12 month run ranging from 2iu to 5iu per day and it did what was expected. Cant comment on the rest



BlueLabel said:


> Some good inf, but over the2 years, which has changed on the list in your opinion... Who is terrible who is steady etc. 130-200 for  a kit [is what I'm working with currently]
> 
> Thank you and apologies for bumping an old thread.!


----------

